# Good storage company



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everybody:

I am moving to Portugal end of May and am looking for a good storage facility fairly close to either Lison, Cascais, Mafra, etc, which is safe and affordable. Any information you could pass on would be much appreciated.


----------

